# CROWN BOTTLING WORKS



## cj7 (Jul 13, 2020)

So, I was looking on line for any information on the old franchise of CROWN BOTTLING WORKS and could not find any history. The Crown Bottling Works existed as early as 1900 to the late 1920's or maybe a little later. From what I can gather , this was a Bottling franchise which was scattered through out the United States in the early part of the 1900's and was mostly individually own establishments  and would bottled various different drinks. A "Crown" in one town may bottle Coca Cola while another in a different town would do Pepsi or Chero-Cola as their main drink.  I am assuming that the owners of the individual bottling plants would pay a fee to the "Crown Bottling Works" franchise to use their company name on his Soda business for recognition, liability/insurance, and to gain syrup franchises for making his soft drinks and I've even seen Crown bottlers selling beer on occasions. . Anyone know anything more about the CROWN BOTTLING WORKS  history that could share?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 13, 2020)

That doesn't sound like a franchise name, it just sounds like a really common name used by a lot of different bottlers.  "Bottling works" in a name suggests a unique location, not a brand.  And there's no point in franchising a bottling works name itself, the point would be in franchising the brands of soda that they sold.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 13, 2020)

PAST POST.






						Crown Bottling works Troy mo. Bottle
					

I don’t buy bottle and keep them, but when I saw this I had to buy it. I live right next to Troy mo and I couldn’t ever find any bottle near me. I’m in love with this. I paid $2



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## cj7 (Jul 13, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> PAST POST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good find . Mo. had a few Crown Bottling Works in that state.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 14, 2020)

It was actually crown bottling plant if that makes a difference. I did the title wrong


----------

